# [Sat 20th-Sun 21st Jul 2013] Lambeth Country Show 2013  (SE24 0PA)



## editor (May 12, 2013)

After last year's daft faffing about, the Country Show is back to its usual July slot. Huzzah!



> The 39th annual Lambeth Country Show is now confirmed to take place on 20 and 21 July in Brockwell Park.
> Please check the website and our facebook page for updates on the different zones and the line up.
> If you would like to get involved with this year's show please e-mail countryshow@lambeth.gov.uk.
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show


----------



## lang rabbie (May 12, 2013)

St Jude's vicarage is going to have a lot of disappointed visitors if people use that map to try to get into Brockwell Park.


----------



## snowy_again (May 12, 2013)

The vicarage has been recently knocked down and rebuilt hasn't it.


----------



## Me76 (May 12, 2013)

I just saw this thread and went to put it in my diary but it was there already.  I'm thinking this isn't new news


----------



## Rushy (May 12, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> The vicarage has been recently knocked down and rebuilt hasn't it.


Not quite knocked down. Remodelled and extended..


----------



## leanderman (May 12, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Not quite knocked down. Remodelled and extended..


 
Someone is spending a lot of money there.

I think it might become the grandest house in Brixton.

The garden is huge. They have a private lane.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Someone is spending a lot of money there.
> 
> I think it might become the grandest house in Brixton.
> 
> The garden is huge. They have a private lane.


They paid roughly 820 for it. Reckon they have spent 350-400ish on the works.
Don't think it will look "grand" so much because it has been designed to be relatively unimposing and blend in with the roof of St Judes. But what a place to live!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

Cider.


(Just to get the thread back on track)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 13, 2013)

I was keen to run a stall at the show this year, but it's too late now - 40 pages of guidance and forms to fill out, by 17th May - I'll never get it done  

Next year!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They paid roughly 820 for it. Reckon they have spent 350-400ish on the works.
> Don't think it will look "grand" so much because it has been designed to be relatively unimposing and blend in with the roof of St Judes. But what a place to live!


 
That's another one I remember seeing for sale - thought it was for more than that, but can't quite remember - wish I lived there.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

Rushy said:


> They paid roughly 820 for it. Reckon they have spent 350-400ish on the works.
> Don't think it will look "grand" so much because it has been designed to be relatively unimposing and blend in with the roof of St Judes. But what a place to live!



Some kind of big-shot events promoter owns it apparently


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cider.
> 
> 
> (Just to get the thread back on track)


 
Cider you say?


----------



## lang rabbie (May 14, 2013)

Am I imaging it or did Lambeth turn down the chance to buy the vicarage site (for diddly squat IIRC) to incorporate it into Brockwell Park at some point around fifteen years ago.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Am I imaging it or did Lambeth turn down the chance to buy the vicarage site (for diddly squat IIRC) to incorporate it into Brockwell Park at some point around fifteen years ago.
> 
> View attachment 32634


 
you are kidding! it basically is in Brockwell park, as the new owner will enjoy pointing out from his £2million pad.


----------



## zenie (May 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I was keen to run a stall at the show this year, but it's too late now - 40 pages of guidance and forms to fill out, by 17th May - I'll never get it done
> 
> Next year!



I was shocked at the prices of the pitches! Did you have a look?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 14, 2013)

lang rabbie said:


> Am I imaging it or did Lambeth turn down the chance to buy the vicarage site (for diddly squat IIRC) to incorporate it into Brockwell Park at some point around fifteen years ago.
> 
> View attachment 32634


Yes I do vaguely recall that....some sort of plan to get that bit of the park back....I remember you mentioning it about 8 - 10 years ago!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> I was shocked at the prices of the pitches! Did you have a look?


Yeah, £400+ for a small one, £800+ for a bigger one and £1200+ for the largest one 

40% discount for local residents though, which should make it easier to break even.


----------



## zenie (May 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, £400+ for a small one, £800+ for a bigger one and £1200+ for the largest one
> 
> 40% discount for local residents though, which should make it easier to break even.



What is 'local' ?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 14, 2013)

zenie said:


> What is 'local' ?


Lambeth residents - i.e. in the borough.


----------



## zenie (May 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lambeth residents - i.e. in the borough.



Oh cool  thought it might be sw9/se24 only


----------



## lang rabbie (May 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes I do vaguely recall that....some sort of plan to get that bit of the park back....I remember you mentioning it about 8 - 10 years ago!


 
I vaguely remember posting something but it is not appearing on a search.

_Another part of our cultural heritage lost to Puritan iconoclasm during Ye Greate Threade Culle of 2004_

ETA I am drinking cider while typing this is in the vain hope that thread won't get too derailed!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 15, 2013)

zenie said:


> Oh cool  thought it might be sw9/se24 only


 

and SW2!  Large part of it is SW2!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I was keen to run a stall at the show this year, but it's too late now - 40 pages of guidance and forms to fill out, by 17th May - I'll never get it done
> 
> Next year!


What were you going to do?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> What were you going to do?


Break the Chucklehead monopoly...with a far better idea...


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Break the Chucklehead monopoly...with a far better idea...



Absinthe?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Absinthe?


mate....absinthe would be the last resort!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's a fairly comprehensive list of what's on:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-lambeth-country-show-returns-to-brockwell-park-on-saturday-20th-sunday-21st-july-heres-the-linAlso

Osibisa - yeah!

Also:


> The Lambeth Weekender have three jam-packed pages full of details on what will be going on in this year’s show. If you don’t have a free paper copy you can view the issue for free online by clicking here.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 3, 2013)

Max Romeo - always does a great show!  Last time I saw him, he had about 11 people on stage, including backing singers, horn section and two of his sons


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Break the Chucklehead monopoly...with a far better idea...


 
Which was??!?!................... 

We're trying to work out which day it would be best to come up from the south coast for. Not been able to find a line-up yet but weather will be more important and we need to book a train ticket so we can't wait for the forecasts.


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's a fairly comprehensive list of what's on:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-lambeth-country-show-returns-to-brockwell-park-on-saturday-20th-sunday-21st-july-heres-the-linAlso
> 
> Osibisa - yeah!
> ...


 
Ah-ha. The line-up is there and none of them mean anything to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's a fairly comprehensive list of what's on:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-lambeth-country-show-returns-to-brockwell-park-on-saturday-20th-sunday-21st-july-heres-the-linAlso
> 
> Osibisa - yeah!
> ...


 

Racing Camels? 

No Top Cats


----------



## TruXta (Jul 3, 2013)

Max Romeo


----------



## Cloo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hoping to make Sunday.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure which day I'll get down there yet, but train booked


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2013)

I am going both days. There's never enough time - especially when slowed down by Chucklehead.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 4, 2013)

I have managed to negotiate that if the little one doesn't comply, I will be the one left watching Max Romeo

I did tell mr nags that he could have Cornel Campbell as we did see him at the Hootananny not so long ago.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll aim to go both days, it's difficult to manage my camera and whatever I've bought on the same day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2013)

I can only go on one day  not sure which one to do yet.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 12, 2013)

Can only do Sunday this year due to family birthday :/


----------



## Me76 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have my middle niece (4) staying with me that weekend and will be taking her on the Sunday.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking forward to this - really want to meet @spanglechick as our paths have still not crossed - are you still going and if so what day?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 12, 2013)

yes, yes, yes!  we'll be there on the saturday (maybe sunday too).  Unlikely i'll be there long before 2-3pm.  
i imagine there will be a small cluster of urbans proximate to a chucklehead outlet - but we can swap numbers and i'll hunt you down!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 12, 2013)

Awesome! Yes, I think Saturday is most likely for me - last year it didn't take me long to bump into OU, Onket, Mango, Zora, Sparrow, Crispy and all  I'll PM you my number x


----------



## trashpony (Jul 13, 2013)

I've decided I'm going to drag the foal to that there London next Saturday because it's been Too Long. I lured him with the promise of the veg sculpture display 

I think we'll probably come up on Saturday so he can have a late night


----------



## nagapie (Jul 13, 2013)

Please don't let it rain, it would be especially gutting after all this fine weather.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 13, 2013)

The forecast for next Sat according to the BBC is for 28 here and it's always a few degrees lower than London


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2013)

What with this hot weather and all, I'm fearing a run on Chucklehead. I hope they are prepared


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2013)

5 more sleeps


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just consulting the flower show schedule and regulations. The children's vegetable sculpture competition this year is for a "vegetable gnome". The adult one is just a "vegetable figure".

Also they'll be collecting non-perishable food for the Trussell Trust foodbanks (ie Norwood and Brixton foodbanks, we send people to them where I work), so take a packet of something nice along to the flower tent.

I wasn't going to enter, but was quite pleased with how my present to mini-Bee came out, so am borrowing it back and entering that. I've been slipping down the rankings in the last few years, maybe this will be my comeback year!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2013)

PS if anyone gets a last minute urge to enter the vegetable sculpture*, you can make entries on the day if you turn up before 12 and give them 50p (although it's at the discretion of the manager, I suppose in case they run out of space).

*E2A, or any other category.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> PS if anyone gets a last minute urge to enter the vegetable sculpture, you can make entries on the day if you turn up before 12 and give them 50p (although it's at the discretion of the manager, I suppose in case they run out of space).


 

do you have to grow the vegetable?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2013)

No. If you want to do the thing properly and enter in advance, the form is here and needs to arrive by Thursday (last page): http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...F41-80D176884A19/0/Flowershowbrochure2013.pdf


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2013)

first tents/marquees were going up today... very exciting!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2013)

'tis serious business!

"11 Protest
Any protest must be made in writing and delivered to the Flower Show Manager
within one hour of the opening of the show to the public, together with a
deposit of £2. This sum is returnable in the event of the protest being upheld.
A committee of people drawn from local horticultural societies will investigate
the protest."


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2013)

10 day weather forecast says 25 degrees which sounds perfect to me


----------



## zeldarhiando (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy to confirm that the Brixton BookJam will be appearing courtesy of Literary Kitchen in the Cultivate Zone on Sunday from 3-4.30pm. Come along and listen to these writers reading for five minutes each from their work:

Daniel Simpson 
Claire Collison
Paul Bassett Davies
Andrew Mueller
Vicky Grut
Doug E. Graves
Rob Pateman 
Jacqueline Crooks
jeremy page
Alex Wheatle
Zelda Rhiando


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> No. If you want to do the thing properly and enter in advance, the form is here and needs to arrive by Thursday (last page): http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...F41-80D176884A19/0/Flowershowbrochure2013.pdf


 

Brilliant. Will get the kids to do some art


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 18, 2013)

Just saw this tweet:


> Support the new #*Lambeth* Country Show Fund - donate to keep it a free event! http://ow.ly/n0dz5  #*LCS13*


The link goes to:
http://www.justgiving.com/Lambethcountryshow

Seems weird?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Black Halo said:


> Just saw this tweet:
> 
> The link goes to:
> http://www.justgiving.com/Lambethcountryshow
> ...


 

what's that all about?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 18, 2013)

wooo, looking forward to this


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 18, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> what's that all about?


Seems legit as it is on the Lambeth Council twitter feed and is on the LCS site:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/News/index.htm
When was this announced/launched?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll get the hump if it's not true about there being camel racing.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'll get the hump if it's not true about there being camel racing.


 

Taxi..........


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

So when's everyone going? I think I'll pop down on Saturday as I'll be out and about anyways.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 18, 2013)

I shall be looking out for you Truxta in your finest frock


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

steph said:


> I shall be looking out for you Truxta in your finest frock


Eh....

It's not for public consumption that.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 18, 2013)

Been well looking forward to this. First time at Lambeth show last year and really enjoyed - enough to be coming down from Yorkshire this time just for it


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

steph said:


> Been well looking forward to this. First time at Lambeth show last year and really enjoyed - enough to be coming down from Yorkshire this time just for it


Both days?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Both days?


 
I'm coming down for the Saturday for sure - but might do Sunday too.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2013)

steph said:


> I'm coming down for the Saturday for sure - but might do Sunday.


Nice, pretty sure Saturday will be best for me too.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2013)

Black Halo said:


> Seems legit as it is on the Lambeth Council twitter feed and is on the LCS site:
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/News/index.htm
> When was this announced/launched?


 

Seems quite strange as it's not on the London CF website, but is on their twitter feed:

*London CF (LCF)* ‏@London_cf1 Jul​Help local groups perform at the @lblcountryshow July 20 and 21. Text TLCS99 followed by £ and your donation to: 70070 @London_cf


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2013)

One of the first arrivals says hello.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=602601903096633&l=70b6c1052d


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 19, 2013)

Nearly here - weather is going to be glorious!!!


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't wait.
Here's my top five tips!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/lambeth-country-show-2013-five-great-things-to-see-and-do/


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2013)

I've found a map which I'm going to bring as I always miss stuff I want to see 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/FC4DE911-A94D-4216-9821-221AD98B4C8F/0/LCS2013map.pdf


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmmm. Looking like Sunday suits me better now. Badgers kittyP


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm doing both days. Chucklehead, music, friends, maybe buy some plants/herbs. Always try to buy those candles made from beeswax, i love them. Then there is the usual sport of pretending not to see those that i have stopped taking to this year but i hope they will come and say hello. Just going to do it all slowly and enjoy the Sun and the Show. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm coming up from the seaside with the family tomorrow. Was diagnosed with tonsilitus yesterday so no drinking as I'm on antibiotics. 

Does Chucklehead count? I'll obviously be buying some to, err, take home.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I can't wait.
> Here's my top five tips!
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/lambeth-country-show-2013-five-great-things-to-see-and-do/


 
Wish I'd seen this in time to print off the line-up at work!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be there both days - hope to see some of you there. I'll be the one passed out & surrounded by empty Chucklehead bottles at about 2pm on the Saturday 

Just working on my "PETE ROBBINS - WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE" poster now....


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'll be there both days - hope to see some of you there. I'll be the one passed out & surrounded by empty Chucklehead bottles at about 2pm on the Saturday
> 
> Just working on my "PETE ROBBINS - WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE" poster now....


Make sure you have an easily identifiable item of clothing/hair-do/beard so that we can mark you?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 19, 2013)

Black Halo said:


> Just saw this tweet:
> 
> The link goes to:
> http://www.justgiving.com/Lambethcountryshow
> ...


That seems well dodgy - Lambeth getting their excuses for next year in early?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That seems well dodgy - Lambeth getting their excuses for next year in early?


Yeah, that's what I think. On their website it says it costs £400k and they can't really afford it


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a loose arrangement to meet somewhere by the Chucklehead store, as per usual.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yeah, that's what I think. On their website it says it costs £400k and they can't really afford it


 
I've written to them to ask.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'll be the one passed out & surrounded by empty Chucklehead bottles at about 2pm on the Saturday


 
snap.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm helping out a friend on his stall - I have been busy sewing turquoise walls for his tent all week. 

Most of the contents of my bedroom cupboards are on the floor, but I HAVE FOUND MY SUN HAT!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2013)

One more sleep


----------



## Ms T (Jul 20, 2013)

Overheard on the No 3 tonight:

"Are you going to this country show thing?"
"is it true there are owls there?"


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> One more sleep


Ape.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Overheard on the No 3 tonight:
> 
> "Are you going to this country show thing?"
> "is it true there are owls there?"


 

it's all about the camels (first race: 1pm)


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Hmmmm. Looking like Sunday suits me better now. Badgers kittyP



Be good if you three could make it down today, too.


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2013)

Eeks, camel racing is at 1pm only! 
I don't usually go before 2pm, but this changes everything!


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Overheard on the No 3 tonight:
> 
> "Are you going to this country show thing?"
> "is it true there are owls there?"



 I love the owls.

Am hoping to get there early-ish to watch the dog and duck stuff  not too to so people will spot the dog before me I expect.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2013)

zora said:


> Eeks, camel racing is at 1pm only!
> I don't usually go before 2pm, but this changes everything!



And at 4pm


----------



## Ninjaprints (Jul 20, 2013)

I just woke up with a massive hangover and no idea how or when I got home, but I am just throwing some juice in the camera and then giving the room a quick clean over then heading there.  If anyone fancies meeting up for a brew at any point drop me a text on: 07857469437 phone is dying a painful death, so text only please


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2013)

Ah, that reminds me, must charge the camera's battery... I ran out early in the day last year


----------



## salem (Jul 20, 2013)

Will I be alright bringing my dog along? It's a while since I've been but I don't think they have fences do they?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 20, 2013)

salem said:


> Will I be alright bringing my dog along? It's a while since I've been but I don't think they have fences do they?


 
I'm taking mine but keeping her on the lead,  I reckon.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Jul 20, 2013)

keep it on a lead and as far as I am aware it is welcome, if it is a poddle however I may shoot it on principle


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yeah, that's what I think. On their website it says it costs £400k and they can't really afford it


£400k? That's less than a flat on Rushcroft Road FFS


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2013)

I got a sneak preview of the vegetable sculpture competition and it's pretty awesome this year. The representation of Charles Saatchi and Nigella Lawson in artichokes (with attached note condemning domestic violence) was a standout entry for topicality, but there's also some great artistry.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Be good if you three could make it down today, too.


No can do I'm afraid. Have fun!


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2013)

Some snaps - more to come later!











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...-lambeth-country-show-2013-in-brockwell-park/


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's my favourites from the veggie sculpture competition.


Charles and Nigella - Arty-Choke


Boris Johnson - got first prize I think


Damien Hirst's skull - so much better than the original and my personal favourite (can't think why they're apologising to him)


This one was brilliant as well


Not a sculpture - just some lovely beetroots placed tastefully on a yellow plate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

I watched the dogs, ducks and camels









and saw some familiar faces



and had a little wander around the flower tent




I liked the Patrick Moore and the skull sculptures




and saw the owls


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Here's my favourites from the veggie sculpture competition.
> 
> View attachment 37059
> Charles and Nigella - Arty-Choke


 
I couldn't get a good one of that as someone kept sticking their arm in the way.  It was probably you


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I couldn't get a good one of that as someone kept sticking their arm in the way. It was probably you


Hah - more likely you were the person hitting me in the back


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Nah, I gave up even trying to get to the other side of the table.  It's stupid.  They must know by now that the sculptures always have the biggest crowd so I don't know why they don't spread them out more.

I even got in there as soon as they opened it to the public after the judges delayed opening, and still couldn't get to the other side of the table 

Are you any of this lot?


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you any of this lot?


No, none of those are me. It was even more crowded that that when I was there.

I did see the ed photographing the sheep shearing. I was going to say hello, but by the time I'd worked my way to the other side of the crowd he'd gone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> No, none of those are me. It was even more crowded that that when I was there.
> 
> I did see the ed photographing the sheep shearing. I was going to say hello, but by the time I'd worked my way to the other side of the crowd he'd gone.


 
Well it took me a while to get that far, then I had to try to squeeze round to the front which I managed after a while, but couldn't get to other end of table 

The owls are the same.  Can never get up that close because kids are pushing in, and one woman got a bit shirty with me.  I got the impression she thought the owls were there purely for the entertainment of children and adults should make space for the kids.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah - I gave up trying to see the owls. Didn't even get a glimpse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Yeah - I gave up trying to see the owls. Didn't even get a glimpse.


 
I just got pictures of people holding them, the one above, and Wally who looked a bit sorry for himself as he had been put back as he was getting in a bit of a flap


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> Yeah - I gave up trying to see the owls. Didn't even get a glimpse.


 


They should send all the kids off to the funfair so we can see the owls


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just got pictures of people holding them, the one above, and Wally who looked a bit sorry for himself as he had been put back as he was getting in a bit of a flap.


The other one's beautiful. This one looks very fed up.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They should send all the kids off to the funfair so we can see the owls


The funfair was pretty empty when I walked past. Just one kid on the merry-go-round.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> The funfair was pretty empty when I walked past. Just one kid on the merry-go-round.
> View attachment 37108


 
That's because they were all hogging the owls so you couldn't see them 

Nice picture though

I'm always scared to take pictures of kids on funfair rides in case some parent thinks you're a pervert


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm always scared to take pictures of kids on funfair rides in case some parent thinks you're a pervert


I did get accused of that once (not at a fairground). I was fucking furious. I insisted the bloke call the police and if he didn't I would. He backed down and apologised.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> I did get accused of that once (not at a fairground). I was fucking furious. I insisted the bloke call the police and if he didn't I would. He backed down and apologised.


 
Sad that it's come to that eh? 

I was even at a friend's kid's birthday last week and was too scared of taking pictures because I didn't know the other parents


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sad that it's come to that eh?
> 
> I was even at a friend's kid's birthday last week and was too scared of taking pictures because I didn't know the other parents


Indeed


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

Today we found out what happens when one of these bursts:


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

Did anyone see the tiger taxi on BWL?


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2013)

Cider, jousting, cider, jerk chicken, cider, chicken wing all stars, cider.

More tomorrow.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 20, 2013)

They had 2 security on the veg when I was there at 5pm.....


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2013)

Missed veg and camels. These will be the priority tomorrow!


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2013)

... and owls.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> Did anyone see the tiger taxi on BWL?


 

No, but I saw a girl walking through Tulse Hill Estate in an all-in-one body thingy (fake leopard effect) and face paint carrying hula hoops


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, but I saw a girl walking through Tulse Hill Estate in an all-in-one body thingy (fake leopard effect) and face paint carrying hula hoops



I was thinking it must be some kind of lager promotion (but what was she doing there?).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> I was thinking it must be some kind of lager promotion (but what was she doing there?).


 
Well she was definitely on her way to the park

Maybe part of a dance (hula hooping) or exercise act?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2013)

Cider, cider, funfair, cider, cider, veg, funfair, home. 

Lovely to see those of you we did


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2013)

Crucially, daughters came first and third in the painting competitions. So proud.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2013)

IS THERE CHUCKLEHEAD LEFT!???????????


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2013)

Badgers said:


> IS THERE CHUCKLEHEAD LEFT!???????????



Still serving when it came to an end at 7.


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> Today we found out what happens when one of these bursts:


oh dear. im imagining lots of wet up UNhappy kids but hopefully nothing too bad!!


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

Callie said:


> oh dear. im imagining lots of wet up UNhappy kids but hopefully nothing too bad!!



Completely soaked child but not too unhappy. 

The blokes in charge were impressively quick off the mark so no danger of drowning.


----------



## dogmatique (Jul 20, 2013)

My litte'un's first donkey ride:






And she was VERY excited about holding an owl. She even kissed it before I could stop her. Thankfully it didn't rip her face off.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone has been taken ill on our train so we're having to go home via Dover. Won't be home until 10pm now  (not great with a tired 6yo)

Must be pretty serious - they were asking for people with medical training to go to the carriage while they waited for the ambulance. I hope they're ok


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 20, 2013)

Hope you get back home soon trashy - it was lovely to meet you and spanglechick finally!  And it was nice to meet nagapie, monkeygrinder and manter for the first time too, as well as everybody I got to see again. A really enjoyable day


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2013)

After party tonight at the Prince Albert with all star urbanite line-up; Free all night, open till 2am acts start at 10.30.

http://www.urban75.org/offline/mrs-mills-experience-2013.html


----------



## nagapie (Jul 20, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Someone has been taken ill on our train so we're having to go home via Dover. Won't be home until 10pm now  (not great with a tired 6yo)
> 
> Must be pretty serious - they were asking for people with medical training to go to the carriage while they waited for the ambulance. I hope they're ok


 

Oh no, it was going so well! Adam loved having E to play with, gave us some peace for a while.

Nice to meet some of you I've not met before. Show was wicked as always.

spangles, thanks for putting up with my son for so long


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 20, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Oh no, it was going so well! Adam loved having E to play with, gave us some peace for a while.
> 
> Nice to meet some of you I've not met before. Show was wicked as always.
> 
> spangles, thanks for putting up with my son for so long


You're very welcome, he's an utter poppet.


----------



## Manter (Jul 20, 2013)

Lovely to meet steph and @trashpony- and to see nagapie again.  The Northerner had huge amounts of cider and about 4 roti by the time he was done  and I managed not to get heatstroke and was adopted by a (very good looking) man's chocolate labrador puppy .  So success all round!


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

My Chucklehead + roti + ExtremeTerrorFairgroundRide experiment was not a success.


----------



## Manter (Jul 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> My Chucklehead + roti + ExtremeTerrorFairgroundRide experiment was not a success.


he avoided the fairground rides as he 'didn't want to leave me on my own'.

Bless

(the liar)


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> he avoided the fairground rides as he 'didn't want to leave me on my own'.
> 
> Bless
> 
> (the liar)



I had to go on to accompany 8 year old daughter.

She is fearless.


----------



## Manter (Jul 20, 2013)

liked for her fearlessness, not your suffering


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2013)

Great stuff as always. First trip to it since we moved out of London and we will be doing it again.  

Great to see everyone we saw,  sorry we missed those who we missed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2013)

Had a great time. Utterly exhausted. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2013)

Also, found this branch as i was leaving. A bit drunk decided to carry it home. Not sure what the law is about taking bits of broken tree from parks but if there is a problem don't grass me up to Special Branch. It balances nicely on the radiator but i might try to find a better way to display it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 37191
> .


 
What's that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Also, found this branch as i was leaving. A bit drunk decided to carry it home. Not sure what the law is about taking bits of broken tree from parks but if there is a problem don't grass me up to Special Branch. It balances nicely on the radiator but i might try to find a better way to display it.View attachment 37195


 
You could hang it up and dry your underwear on it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's that?


 

My favourite hipster of the day, found guarding the entrance to Lambeth College marquee.


----------



## Manter (Jul 20, 2013)

I knew there was something I forgot- anyone else see this guy?  The _dancing laicized Roman Catholic priest _according to wiki.  
He was waving a board about Jesus and dancing a jig outside the craft tent....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2013)

Shit, I thought he was street theatre.


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Shit, I thought he was street theatre.


nope- Neil Horan- he's the guy that ran out in front of the ?marathon during the 2004 Olympics and totalled one of the runners
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Horan
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics_2004/athletics/3610598.stm


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I knew there was something I forgot- anyone else see this guy? The _dancing laicized Roman Catholic priest _according to wiki.
> He was waving a board about Jesus and dancing a jig outside the craft tent....


 

Last saw him at the May Day march. Very creepy.


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Last saw him at the May Day march. Very creepy.


Not sure what the difference between defrocked and laicised is, tbh, so no idea what he did to get chucked out. And after a brief google, am none the wiser....


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I knew there was something I forgot- anyone else see this guy? The _dancing laicized Roman Catholic priest _according to wiki.
> He was waving a board about Jesus and dancing a jig outside the craft tent....


 
seen him doing his thing in and around the mall / parliament in london's famous london. i think he might not like 'the jews' a bit.

/he was at le lambethe fayre last year.


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I knew there was something I forgot- anyone else see this guy? The _dancing laicized Roman Catholic priest _according to wiki.
> He was waving a board about Jesus and dancing a jig outside the craft tent....


 
Seen him around central London, but yesterday I saw him in a different light 









Those legs!


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2013)

Was suffering from terrible stomach ache yesterday (get these sometimes, the attacks can last 1-4 hours) so in the end we had to take a cab home. The driver had parked his car a couple of minutes walk away from the cab office in Herne Hill, and it was in the estate.

There was a guy sitting near the cab, and when we got in the driver said "This the biggest drug dealer in London, when he get caught he get 40 years...", as though it was some sort of tourist attraction!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 21, 2013)

Once again, far too much to take in for one day. I gave up with my systematic approach and just went with the flow. The usual highlights - vegetable sculptures, _oooh-ing_ and _ahhh-ing_ at Vauxhall City Farm and the many local societies that keep Lambeth so alive. There seemed to be slightly fewer though this year?

Chucklehead and owl queuing is an experience unique to the Lambeth Country Show. Lee Thompson's Ska Orchestra raised a smile.

Some words and pics and flickr uploads.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> IS THERE CHUCKLEHEAD LEFT!???????????


Apparently someone went back to Devon yesterday afternoon to stock up!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

David Crowie was ace


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Apparently someone went back to Devon yesterday afternoon to stock up!



18,000 pints sold

Suspect the 6.5% stated alcohol volume is on the low side. 

Because four to five pints knocked me out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not one to complain about a stonking hangover but i feel a bit stiff this morning and don't have full use of my neck. Both days was the plan and i'm sticking to the plan. Tried to engage with Lambeth Council but they were not co-operating. They have a vision that has not only blinded them it's made them deaf. Chap i spoke to was unable to frame any arguments outside a neo-liberal mindset and he thought i was nuts but at least he was polite about it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2013)

Met these lovely people at the Stop The War tent. Sometimes, you just need to have a chat with like minded people to restore some hope.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

what time does this crazy business open this morning?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what time does this crazy business open this morning?


 

11am.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 21, 2013)

cheers! reckon we'll get there early to beat the rush. i'd rather not be disturbed when i'm visiting the sheep...


----------



## Cloo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoping to be there about 2 or 3 today


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's that?


It's a man with a beard


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2013)

Carnival puppet (when carried and operated by the woman with the backpack, it was about 7' tall)


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's that?


 
Hairdresser's practice head, innit.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx The puppet was carried from the Carnival masks tent (in the children's area), followed by a crowd of very well behaved and completely enchanted children.  

When the it was set down, the woman carrying it was all for letting the children come closer and touch the puppet if they wanted to (some of them had asked if they could), but a man a few feet away said "no".  FFS their hands weren't dirty or sticky, way to kill their enthusiasm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Minnie_the_Minx The puppet was carried from the Carnival masks tent (in the children's area), followed by a crowd of very well behaved and completely enchanted children.
> 
> When the it was set down, the woman carrying it was all for letting the children come closer and touch the puppet if they wanted to (some of them had asked if they could), but a man a few feet away said "no". FFS their hands weren't dirty or sticky, way to kill their enthusiasm.


 
What a miserable little shit 

While they could have been getting their grubby little mitts on puppet, it would have been keeping them away from the owls


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 21, 2013)

Herne Hill station is closed today. Really poor decision.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Herne Hill station is closed today. Really poor decision.


 

Loads of Transport Police sniffing around yesterday. Checked EVERYONE for a ticket. Pulled over some young teenage girls late in the afternoon.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 21, 2013)

Had a wonderful day yesterday seeing loads of people, couldn't really see much due to my broken toe but was still an amazing time. 

Today was all about the music, only saw half of Cornel Campbell as my son wouldn't leave the soft play but had a great time at Max Romeo. I love the Country Show.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

Being a Lambeth show goer for only two years now, did they ever in the past have sound systems? I realise this isnt the ethos of the weekend, but just pondered really on the way home last night whether in years gone by if any sounds used to set up licensed or not?!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 21, 2013)

steph said:


> Being a Lambeth show goer for only two years now, did they ever in the past have sound systems? I realise this isnt the ethos of the weekend, but just pondered really on the way home last night whether in years gone by if any sounds used to set up licensed or not?!


 
They've had problems with gangs in the past and I think sticking to old school bands is a good decision.  This keeps it as a 'family day out', brings the granddads out to see the likes of Max Romeo and a good time is had by all!

btw if anyone is still sitting in the park, please at least move away from the show site so that the traders can pack up and go home!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> They've had problems with gangs in the past and I think sticking to old school bands is a good decision. This keeps it as a 'family day out', brings the granddads out to see the likes of Max Romeo and a good time is had by all!


 
Yep, get that. I was walking back towards Herne Hill and it just popped into my mind and I wondered about the history of the show in that regard. Can appreciate how sound systems could become a distraction and a lot of them might shift the focus of what's on offer and being a family day out. At the same time, I admit I had this little yearning for someone like Channel One in a corner somewhere cranking up the dub 

Anyway, don't want to divert this thread, it was curiosity more than anything!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good times. As usual, managed to miss loads of people. But saw plenty of EastEnder


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 21, 2013)

That was a fab day sat in the sun with cider and music.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2013)

magneze said:


> Missed veg and camels. These will be the priority tomorrow!


 
Veg, camels & owls done. Along with No Frills Band and Max Romeo. Such a very good day.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2013)

mango5 said:


> Good times. As usual, managed to miss loads of people. But saw plenty of EastEnder


 
We saw no EastEnder either day or your good selves. Were wondering where you were all at.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

magneze said:


> Veg, camels & owls done. Along with No Frills Band and Max Romeo. Such a very good day.



Was on the look out for you yesterday but didnt see you - hope you're well


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2013)

steph said:


> Was on the look out for you yesterday but didnt see you - hope you're well


Good thanks - not seen you since the last Country Show. Didn't do any meetup yesterday - mostly in front of the Village Green stage. Next year!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2013)

The Country Show really reminds me of the old GLC events.  It's a wonderful thing but I'm having real concerns about its future funding.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2013)

editor said:


> The Country Show really reminds me of the old GLC events. It's a wonderful thing but I'm having real concerns about its future funding.


 
This year was pretty noticable - there was lots of mentions about funding issues and asking for money.

Kinds surprised it doesn't fund itself considering how many people go.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 21, 2013)

editor said:


> The Country Show really reminds me of the old GLC events.  It's a wonderful thing but I'm having real concerns about its future funding.


I never seen the asking for donations before. This year I saw two guys cycling round with bill boards after for text donations. It does make you worry.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2013)

But really - if it costs $400k, that's a drop in the ocean for Lambeth. I have a horrible feeling they're setting it up to be unaffordable.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 21, 2013)

I am  sure Lambeth would love to be shot of it.  Its ethos runs counter to everything that they stand for.  There isn't a single Tesco or Sainsbury's in the whole show for a start. Someone should probably be sacked for that.  They thought the Olympics last year would give them a way out.  Then there was the year it got a bit corporate-sponsored and there was a big stand for a car dealership.  The strategy now seems to do it little by little, like the stitch-up on the bar monopoly.   Another tactic is to make it more popular and better known outside the Borough, so when people from Wandsworth come here and party in our park on our rates they'll be able to say that the only way to keep them out is to make everyone pay.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I knew there was something I forgot- anyone else see this guy? The _dancing laicized Roman Catholic priest _according to wiki.
> He was waving a board about Jesus and dancing a jig outside the craft tent....


 


he turns up every year - or at least the past few years...  he has a somewhat dubious past including accusations of paedophilia and a fondness for Hitler.  No idea, obviously, how much truth there is in any of those accusations.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I am sure Lambeth would love to be shot of it. Its ethos runs counter to everything that they stand for. There isn't a single Tesco or Sainsbury's in the whole show for a start. Someone should probably be sacked for that. They thought the Olympics last year would give them a way out. Then there was the year it got a bit corporate-sponsored and there was a big stand for a car dealership. The strategy now seems to do it little by little, like the stitch-up on the bar monopoly. Another tactic is to make it more popular and better known outside the Borough, so when people from Wandsworth come here and party in our park on our rates they'll be able to say that the only way to keep them out is to make everyone pay.


 
Make non-Lambeth residents pay and reduce the size of the crowd so it's like it was in the 80s and 90s before it got too big


----------



## Greebo (Jul 21, 2013)

steph said:


> Being a Lambeth show goer for only two years now, did they ever in the past have sound systems? I realise this isnt the ethos of the weekend, but just pondered really on the way home last night whether in years gone by if any sounds used to set up licensed or not?!


 
There's been amplified music there for at least 15 years. I should know, it can be heard in this flat when the wind's in the right direction. Certainly could before Lambeth started enforcing limits on how loud and how late it could be played.

BTW this isn't a moan.  But you need to bear in mind that over this side of the park there were several years when it was impossible to listen to your own music, watch the telly, or take a phone call because of the music from the Country Show on the other side of the park.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

I reckon today was the busiest I've ever seen it (especially main stage area)








I looked for familiar faces, but saw none.  I reckon this could be the reason why


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Make non-Lambeth residents pay and reduce the size of the crowd so it's like it was in the 80s and 90s before it got too big


 
Lambeth passports required


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> Lambeth passports required


 
Yep!  

They should bury all the Chucklehead as well and make the locals dig for it


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2013)

Yesterday (Sat) was manic. Huge queues for loos. Busiest I've seen.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yesterday (Sat) was manic. Huge queues for loos. Busiest I've seen.


Yep agreed with this. 

Still managed to see some owls, get eyeballed by a hawk and manage some Chucklehead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yesterday (Sat) was manic. Huge queues for loos. Busiest I've seen.


 
I thought today was much busier.  I came in the Brockwell Gate entrance and yesterday that side of the park was practically empty.



Loads more people in that area today


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 21, 2013)

NICE.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jul 21, 2013)

At a time when most public events / gigs / bars / galleries / markets / parks and streets in London these days seem overtly dominated by wealthy middle class types, who piss me off and taint every experience with their warbling entitled presence, today was a massive relief, because it felt like not just them, but EVERYONE ELSE came out too. I felt a sense of belonging I've missed for a while.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought today was much busier.  I came in the Brockwell Gate entrance and yesterday that side of the park was practically empty.
> 
> View attachment 37240
> 
> Loads more people in that area today



Wow. Good news indeed for my bladder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought today was much busier. I came in the Brockwell Gate entrance and yesterday that side of the park was practically empty.
> 
> View attachment 37240
> 
> Loads more people in that area today


 
That picture is from yesterday.  Should have taken one today for comparison


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree that it's a lovely, inclusive event.  Very busy this year because of the weather, Innit? The queues meant I didn't actually drink or eat that much' especially as the wine on offer was Echo sodding Falls.  The Seychelles fish wrap was scrummy though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Wow. Good news indeed for my bladder.


 
huh?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?



Bladder-busting loo queues yesterday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I agree that it's a lovely, inclusive event. Very busy this year because of the weather, Innit? The queues meant I didn't actually drink or eat that much' especially as the wine on offer was Echo sodding Falls. The Seychelles fish wrap was scrummy though!


 
I used the loos by Brockwell Hall yesterday.  There were two people in front of me.  The person at the front said one of the loos was empty but didn't lock, the person behind her didn't want it either, so I breezed straight in, which was a relief as I was bursting!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Bladder-busting queues yesterday.


 
But it was busier today.  That picture was from yesterday. 

Never mind


----------



## Kanda (Jul 21, 2013)

It was busier yesterday ...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 21, 2013)

Doh! Forgot to recover daughters' prize -winning artworks before the 5.15 cut-off.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 22, 2013)

Was there a South London Press stall this year? In previous years they've had a stall and a bouncy castle, which kids can go on if you buy a paper. Our boys love it so we were searching high and low for it, but couldn't find it...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

Loved the music today on the village green. Especially these two; "Norman and 'ave a blonde." (I may have got there stage name slightly wrong.) They were superb, even got me dancing!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

Also bought some coffee beans (French Vanilla) from Connoisseur Coffee. Accidently sniffed a coffee bean up my nostril, they never saw anything like it before and were so impressed they have promised me a discount if i buy online.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Also bought some coffee beans (French Vanilla) from Connoisseur Coffee. Accidently sniffed a coffee bean up my nostril, they never saw anything like it before and were so impressed they have promised me a discount if i buy online.
> View attachment 37252


 
I would say wtf, but having sniffed a tooth up my nostril, I believe you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 22, 2013)

When i was at the village green enjoying the music met a woman, i think her name is Jackie, she was there with her daughter and grandchildren. I had such a good laugh with her, a very amusing woman. The grandchildren had passed their final exams with flying colours and had been on all the rides at the funfair as a reward, this had cost her a bit!
This woman is old skool. She said she went to school at Stockwell Manor and was known as the "Stockwell Slag." Her first job was in a funeral parlour and her employer was so impressed with her that he wanted her to be the face of the business on the new brochures he was planning. I don't know if Jackie reads Urban75 but you had me in stitches and i wish i had swapped contact details with you. If you are out there, good luck to you and thank you.


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That picture is from yesterday.  Should have taken one today for comparison



This is from about 5pm Sunday (we came in that way to catch Max Romeo). Quite a contrast to the main arena. 








. 2


----------



## Smick (Jul 22, 2013)

Surely there is a good profit generated by Lambeth in letting out stalls. Nothing for sale on site could be seen as cheap, most stalls had a queue so somebody is making money somewhere. I only bought a tenner with me which my daughter got 4 fairground rides out of and the Vauxhall farm got a £2 donation. I could easily have spent £40.

How much did the car parking cost?

I might pop off a few emails to the councillors today, praising them for the event and asking that they do everything in their power to ensure it continues in its current guise.

As regards the Lambeth passport holders, for the queen's jubilee, there was a party in Battersea park to watch the flotilla. There were different conditions for Wandsworth Council (?) residents getting a ticket than the rest of us. I reckon though that the cost of fencing, ticketmaster, ticket checkers etc. would probably make the whole thing prohibitive.


----------



## Winot (Jul 22, 2013)

The fairground rides are extortionate:

£4 for 10 mins on the inflatable slide
£5 for 5 mins on bungee trampoline 



. 2


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> The fairground rides are extortionate<snip>


 
Even allowing for it being a very rare day out, I wonder how many parents with more than one child could afford those prices?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> Surely there is a good profit generated by Lambeth in letting out stalls. Nothing for sale on site could be seen as cheap, most stalls had a queue so somebody is making money somewhere. I only bought a tenner with me which my daughter got 4 fairground rides out of and the Vauxhall farm got a £2 donation. I could easily have spent £40.
> 
> How much did the car parking cost?
> 
> ...


 
Car parking is free at the weekend on all the local streets - but a lot of them had their parking temporarily suspended.  Our road (5 mins from the park so far enough to still allow parking) was rammed on Sunday. 

I hope they charged the bar people a goodly amount for the license because they must have been raking it in.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> The fairground rides are extortionate:
> 
> £4 for 10 mins on the inflatable slide
> £5 for 5 mins on bungee trampoline
> ...


Wow - that's shocking! All the other things were £2.50 a shot which is bad enough. I spent a tenner on just one kid - I had to go with him on the ride so it was a fiver a time


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

It was a fix!







Vegetable figures: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-amazing-vegetable-figures-of-the-lambeth-country-show-2013/


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2013)

editor said:


> It was a fix!
> 
> Vegetable figures:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/the-amazing-vegetable-figures-of-the-lambeth-country-show-2013/


 

Too right. Patrick Moore and "For the love of Pod" are works of genius!


----------



## Griffter (Jul 22, 2013)

magneze said:


> This year was pretty noticable - there was lots of mentions about funding issues and asking for money.
> 
> Kinds surprised it doesn't fund itself considering how many people go.


I was talking to one of the guys on the gate handing out the "Free Entry" tickets and he said that next year there will be an entry fee. This sounds a ridiculous thing to manage, let alone justify.

Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

Great selection of photos here:





http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/lambeth-country-show-captured-in-stunning-photo-set/


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> Surely there is a good profit generated by Lambeth in letting out stalls. Nothing for sale on site could be seen as cheap, most stalls had a queue so somebody is making money somewhere. I only bought a tenner with me which my daughter got 4 fairground rides out of and the Vauxhall farm got a £2 donation. I could easily have spent £40.
> 
> How much did the car parking cost?
> 
> ...


 
Emails to Councillors has got to be a good idea.

Someone posted earlier that there were a few more corporate type stalls this year, I reckon if it keeps the Country Show going, so be it.

They need to revamp the layout though. The charity & trade union places which are stuck far out of the way (as if they are tolerating their presence) need to be central, and the corporate rubbish should be made to pay through the nose for pitches around the outsides.

They should also build an underground bunker/storeroom for Chucklehead so they never run out at any future events.

steph there were other events in the park where there were sound systems. J Day was the big one but there were others as recently as the mid 2000s I think.

http://www.innerfield.co.uk/gallery/Ganjaday03


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> How much did the car parking cost?.


You could have parked free on the Tulse hill side and there was loads of room (our street had spaces all day both days) but no one seemed to realise.


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Fantastic photos


----------



## girasol (Jul 22, 2013)

My set... Think I'll bring my telephoto lens next year, don't use it enough.

cuteh owl!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157634730158302/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> This is from about 5pm Sunday (we came in that way to catch Max Romeo). Quite a contrast to the main arena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a different area I was talking about.  Where all that bit becomes proper grass (as in green grass) was where it was really busy


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

I've just posted up a piece about these rumours of funding changes and possible admission fees, and have written to Lambeth for clarification.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...-funding-changes-and-possible-admission-fees/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2013)

We arrived early afternoon Sunday and got in the long (but fast moving) queue for Chucklehead. 

Got about four people from the front and a woman came out from the stall and shouted down the queue 'sorry everyone, we are out of cider'  luckily we got the LAST three bottles of medium  leaving two bottles of sweet for the queue of thirty plus people to fight over


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's a different area I was talking about. Where all that bit becomes proper grass (as in green grass) was where it was really busy


 
The grassy area between the children's playground & the bowling green? There was a really lovely atmosphere both evenings, Sunday especially after the music stopped & people gravitated there to carry on picnicking, dancing, playing Frisbee as the sun set .

(Plus - while the main stage music was still going I'd never noticed before what a fabulous echo effect you get on that side of the park )


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Even allowing for it being a very rare day out, I wonder how many parents with more than one child could afford those prices?



With our three it was a costly day. And the more rides they had the more they (sullenly) demanded.

On the positive side, £8 of Chucklehead got me drunk.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> The grassy area between the children's playground & the bowling green? There was a really lovely atmosphere both evenings, Sunday especially after the music stopped & people gravitated there to carry on picnicking, dancing, playing Frisbee as the sun set .
> 
> (Plus - while the main stage music was still going I'd never noticed before what a fabulous echo effect you get on that side of the park )


 
more to the right I think.  There was an ice cream van there in front of building, and short short queues compared to the ones everywhere else in the park.

Sorry, but I have absolutely no sense of direction, so can't explain exactly where I'm speaking about


----------



## trashpony (Jul 22, 2013)

Which bastard told me that they weren't real camels and just people dressed up in camel costumes?


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Which bastard told me that they weren't real camels and just people dressed up in camel costumes?


That was the Northerner! And you shouldn't believe a word he says....


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> We arrived early afternoon Sunday and got in the long (but fast moving) queue for Chucklehead.
> 
> Got about four people from the front and a woman came out from the stall and shouted down the queue 'sorry everyone, we are out of cider'  luckily we got the LAST three bottles of medium  leaving two bottles of sweet for the queue of thirty plus people to fight over



But sweet is the best one!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> That was the Northerner! And you shouldn't believe a word he says....


 
Well I won't in future. Can you kick him for me when he gets home please?


----------



## moon (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a wonderful day on Sunday, such a chilled vibe and so many happy faces, ended up in the 'Hobgoblin'  'Hoote-something' aferwards for african drumming and a great party atmostphere.
It was a perfect weekend.. 
Wil try to upload some photos soon..


----------



## Kanda (Jul 22, 2013)

When is The Jerk Cook Off???


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Well I won't in future. Can you kick him for me when he gets home please?


With great pleasure 

I am quite sure they were real- that much gurning and spitting can only be produced by real camels.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> But sweet is the best one!



I am easy. Was buying for a group so went with the middle of the road option


----------



## Smick (Jul 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> You could have parked free on the Tulse hill side and there was loads of room (our street had spaces all day both days) but no one seemed to realise.


 
I walked to and fro, pushing the buggy. It's just from a funding perspective, I saw a load of cars parked in there on the Brockwell Park Gardens side, parking on the grass.

If this is open to the public, it should be another income stream to be offset against the costs of staging the event. Maybe they were just parking there by invitation.

One more thing, if people have donated to help keep the show going, I am sure Lambeth will have to stage it next year. Otherwise they have been taking money on false pretenses.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my last set of photos from the Country Show:





















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...how-in-pictures-camels-owls-flowers-and-more/


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2013)

What camera did you use for that owl shot? You've just got a decent point and shoot haven't you?


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> What camera did you use for that owl shot? You've just got a decent point and shoot haven't you?


Olympus OM-D. It's a bit more advanced than a 'point and shoot.'






http://www.wirefresh.com/our-camera...e-m5-micro-four-thirds-compact-system-camera/


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> I walked to and fro, pushing the buggy. It's just from a funding perspective, I saw a load of cars parked in there on the Brockwell Park Gardens side, parking on the grass.
> 
> If this is open to the public, it should be another income stream to be offset against the costs of staging the event. Maybe they were just parking there by invitation.
> 
> One more thing, if people have donated to help keep the show going, I am sure Lambeth will have to stage it next year. Otherwise they have been taking money on false pretenses.


 

Good point - if we all donate a quid, we at least can have a kick off about what's happening to our money... I'm off to do so now!


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 22, 2013)

Minimum donation £2 (plus 50p gift aid if you are a tax payer). Felt a bit tight after as the average donation so far is £10 and someone's coughed up a tonne!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2013)

Smick said:


> I walked to and fro, pushing the buggy. It's just from a funding perspective, I saw a load of cars parked in there on the Brockwell Park Gardens side, parking on the grass.<snip>


 
That area was for disabled people to park.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 22, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Minimum donation £2 (plus 50p gift aid if you are a tax payer). Felt a bit tight after as the average donation so far is £10 and someone's coughed up a tonne!


 
You can only spare what you can spare, no need to feel bad.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 22, 2013)

I have to say, looking at the photos of the vegetable sculptures again, they were of a really, really high standard this year.

I'm not going into the travesty of the handicrafts competition. Let's just say... cushions


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I have to say, looking at the photos of the vegetable sculptures again, they were of a really, really high standard this year.
> 
> I'm not going into the travesty of the handicrafts competition. Let's just say... cushions


 

I found the cheese straws a little bizarre. Entrants had to follow a set recipe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I found the cheese straws a little bizarre. Entrants had to follow a set recipe.


 

i think all (?) the baked stuff and possibly some of the other food stuff is set recipes... 

not the jam though - as some of us can attest to...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> i think all (?) the baked stuff and possibly some of the other food stuff is set recipes...
> .


 

Exactly. But why?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. But why?


 

I suppose so it's a level playing field, so to speak - judging like for like. Like in the Great British Bake Off... otherwise how would you judge two wildly different cakes? I know that I would always go for the lemon drizzle no matter how good the chocolate fudge was, for example... !


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess. But what about a lemon drizzle competition, to your own recipe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I guess. But what about a lemon drizzle competition, to your own recipe?


 

sure - that'd work too - but I guess they're looking at how skillfully you can recreate a recipe as a baker rather than who has the best lemon drizzle recipe.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2013)

Some of the baked stuff was shockingly bad. Bread that was uncooked in the middle and flat cakes I would have been ashamed to enter!


----------



## Ninjaprints (Jul 23, 2013)

it was a cracking weekend, loads of fun and good music friends and what not.. ended badly on sunday night with some pratt punching me in the face at the hootananny (I was being a bit cheeky), didn't do much damage with his knuckles but managed to knock me over and break a bit of my camera and I split my head open on the step... security as usual ensured their friend got in no trouble for it and then threw out my whole group of friends and even forceably removed video and picture evidence from peoples cameras.

Silly end to an otherwise perfect weekend!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

What was up with the bar situation this year? Less bars, less choices, bigger queues. Is this because only one company (apart from Chucklehead) was allowed to sell boozer or summat?
After the Chucklehead ran out, I had to settle for San Miguel from fecking Red Bull bar. That should not be allowed to happen again.


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 23, 2013)

No real ale? Blasphemy!

Gutted I missed it this year though, had to go to Berlin for work


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What was up with the bar situation this year? Less bars, less choices, bigger queues. Is this because only one company (apart from Chucklehead) was allowed to sell boozer or summat?
> After the Chucklehead ran out, I had to settle for San Miguel from fecking Red Bull bar. That should not be allowed to happen again.


 
Queues for everything were silly. I ate before I left and took my own beers on second day because I'd spent so long in queues the day before. It can't be doing their income any good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't drink the vile ditchwater, but no, I don't think so


----------



## Ms T (Jul 23, 2013)

There was Spitfire I think.  I was reduced to drinking Echo Falls chardonnay.  Chucklehead is like drinking cider that's been strained through sweaty socks.  Vile stuff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

Ninjaprints said:


> it was a cracking weekend, loads of fun and good music friends and what not.. ended badly on sunday night with some pratt punching me in the face at the hootananny (I was being a bit cheeky), didn't do much damage with his knuckles but managed to knock me over and break a bit of my camera and I split my head open on the step... security as usual ensured their friend got in no trouble for it and then threw out my whole group of friends and even forceably removed video and picture evidence from peoples cameras.
> 
> Silly end to an otherwise perfect weekend!


 

Hootananny was very busy outside, security were a bit over the top. Tried to stop my friend bring in an unopened bottle of organic beetroot juice that she had bought at the Show. We only wanted to get a bite to eat. Went elsewhere. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Ninjaprints said:


> security as usual ensured their friend got in no trouble for it and then threw out my whole group of friends and even forceably removed video and picture evidence from peoples cameras.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Queues for everything were silly. I ate before I left and took my own beers on second day because I'd spent so long in queues the day before. It can't be doing their income any good.


 
I bought an ice-cream and that was it.  Convinced friend that every year he buys some food and then moans about what a waste of money it was, so avoided buying anything


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There was Spitfire I think. I was reduced to drinking Echo Falls chardonnay.  Chucklehead is like drinking cider that's been strained through sweaty socks. Vile stuff.


 Wrong! It's not a bad cider at all. It gets you deliciously drunk, any road.


----------



## Ninjaprints (Jul 23, 2013)

chucklehead is mighty


----------



## trashpony (Jul 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There was Spitfire I think. I was reduced to drinking Echo Falls chardonnay.  Chucklehead is like drinking cider that's been strained through sweaty socks. Vile stuff.


I'd rather drink Chucklehead than lukewarm Echo Falls


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 23, 2013)

Great weekend - didn't want to soil it by a trip to the over pompous security at the Hoot so went to Mango Landing instead.

Still got a smile on me face now


----------



## Ms T (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Wrong! It's not a bad cider at all. It gets you deliciously drunk, any road.


 
I've tried but I hate it.  The only cider I really like is the French stuff.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 23, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'd rather drink Chucklehead than lukewarm Echo Falls


 
That may be why I only had two glasses!  Better that than the Zinfandel Rosé though.  I had a Pimms as well but it was £8!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2013)

Excellent time had.


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2013)

The queue for Jamaican food near the main stage was very long but worth the wait, the curry goat with rice and peas was superb..
I really hope it doesn't become a ticketed event or corporate fest, surely we all pay enough taxes etc to fund a few big free events like this during the summer...


----------



## trashpony (Jul 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> That may be why I only had two glasses! Better that than the Zinfandel Rosé though. I had a Pimms as well but it was £8!


£8?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2013)

Pimms is rubbish anyway - it's too weak to be a proper booze


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

moon said:


> surely we all pay enough taxes etc to fund a few big free events like this during the summer...


 
LOL

No, we pay enough taxes for essential services to be cut and put lives at risk.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Pimms is rubbish anyway - it's too weak to be a proper booze


 

and the sheer hassle of preparing it.


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2013)

Onket said:


> LOL
> 
> No, we pay enough taxes for essential services to be cut and put lives at risk.


Its just strange that many years ago when London was less rich and had fewer people living here, councils could still afford to put on free festivals and events..


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2013)

moon said:


> Its just strange that many years ago when London was less rich and had fewer people living here, councils could still afford to put on free festivals and events..



Of course.

But now we are living in fear.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2013)

moon said:


> Its just strange that many years ago when London was less rich and had fewer people living here, councils could still afford to put on free festivals and events..


 
Licensing and Health and Safety laws now make doing so much more expensive, don't forget.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Licensing and Health and Safety laws now make doing so much more expensive, don't forget.


 


Police CCTV towers. And the soaring cost of camel food


----------



## gabi (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's my last set of photos from the Country Show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makin me very homesick! Can almost smell the jerk, animal shit and weed


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Licensing and Health and Safety laws now make doing so much more expensive, don't forget.


 
Yup.  I had a stall there for several years back in the 90s when the show was run by an independent company, not Lambeth.  They gave you a list of the rules, but there was a fair amount of flexibility as long as you weren't doing anything stupid or dangerous.

Wind forward to a couple of years ago and Lambeth wanted me to fill in a 40 page financial document (including a 3 year profit forecast!) so that I could be paid a nominal sum for running a workshop.  And the next year they wanted me to CRB check the two people I had running the workshop.  For two days in the middle of the bloody park surrounded by thousands of people.


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't see how that is Lambeth's fault specifically. I'm sure it'd be similar the length of the country. The times we live in.


----------



## moon (Jul 24, 2013)

'Wind forward to a couple of years ago and Lambeth wanted me to fill in a 40 page financial document (including a 3 year profit forecast!) so that I could be paid a nominal sum for running a workshop. And the next year they wanted me to CRB check the two people I had running the workshop. For two days in the middle of the bloody park surrounded by thousands of people.'

Sounds like a bunch of civil servants justifying their jobs by creating as much red tape as possible..
Unsustainable..


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2013)

moon said:


> 'Wind forward to a couple of years ago and Lambeth wanted me to fill in a 40 page financial document (including a 3 year profit forecast!) so that I could be paid a nominal sum for running a workshop. And the next year they wanted me to CRB check the two people I had running the workshop. For two days in the middle of the bloody park surrounded by thousands of people.'
> 
> _Sounds like a bunch of civil servants justifying their jobs by creating as much red tape as possible.._
> Unsustainable..


 
No it doesn't!!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 24, 2013)

Not so much justifying their jobs as covering their backs, I think.

In the first instance, I called their bluff and reason prevailed.  Someone on high agreed that putting a one-off supplier through a full-scale tender document was a bit silly.  In the second, I said I would do the CRB checks but it would increase the cost by how ever much I had to pay to do it.

Also if you are selling stuff, you are expected to give them a full list of what you will be selling, and how much for. And this is supposed to be submitted several months before the show.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can't see how that is Lambeth's fault specifically. I'm sure it'd be similar the length of the country. The times we live in.


 

The person who books stalls for us at all sorts of events did comment on how unwieldy the one for this was.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 24, 2013)

We've not done LCS yet (personally I'd rather not be working there) but the bureaucracy for trade fairs and exhibitions always seems excessive. As if filling in a risk-assessment form is any substitute for a vigilant approach to risk on site.
The worst scam is electrics. If you want a light on your stand you must get it put in by the approved show electricians. At their fixed and frankly exorbitant rates. And pay extra for the power supply (that is, an extension from the plug across the way) at equally exorbitant rates.  When I last looked at doing LCS I thought the tariff was pretty reasonable, and included power.


----------

